# Power pivot vs pro pivot????



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

What’s difference between them or is one better than the other.. found one for cheap want to buy but not sure how well they hold up or which model is better


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pro-pivot-vs-power-pivot.150741/

Thought it was already answered?


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Which one is the heart one?


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Newest*


----------

